
Tarlz – Archiver with multimember lzip compression - LeoPanthera
https://www.nongnu.org/lzip/tarlz.html
======
libx
Tarlz seems similar to Afio
[https://github.com/kholtman/afio](https://github.com/kholtman/afio)

Afio makes cpio-format archives. It deals somewhat gracefully with input data
corruption. Supports multi-volume archives during interactive operation. Afio
can make compressed archives that are much safer than compressed tar or cpio
archives. Afio is best used as an `archive engine' in a backup script.

I've been using for some backups and it has worked fine. And for backups, I
prefer to use cpio than tar.

------
curlypaul924
Looks interesting, particularly the --threads option. Unfortunately for me, it
appears to only use one core for compression. As imperfect as it is, I'll be
sticking to 7zip for now, which does use all 48 cores.

